# Too many decisions



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm down to my last of 3 permits that I was approved for this spring, I scored a Cougar 8000 first,followed by a Sig P250 9mm. So now I've been looking for a full size 1911. Damn there's too many out there. Looked at Kimber,Sig.and Springers. I want an ambi-safty, I'm a lefty. Quite frankly I can't see spending over a grand for that kind of option. I'm not convinced that Kimber and Springfield is the way to go....too much glitter.Sig is a viable option, I have acommander sized 1911 by them and it works great. So I'm looking for the last 3 weeks, pm'ed a member of this forum for guidance. That helped a lot but not enough, then I remembered my transfer ffl is a stocking dealer for STI, I told him I wasn't prepared to pay much more that $1000 total. I get 2 choices the Sparton and the Trogan the Trogan you can option and ambi-safety and enhanced front sight.Total $1086 then add tax, nics and so on. So I'm thinking ,off the Sig P250 and it's mine. I pulled the P250 out of the safe looked at it,felt it in my hand, looked down the slide and sited it in. Couldn't do it, I put it back in the safe. I'll buy the Spartan for $620 and fit my own safety and refinish the ugly paint job it comes with.


----------

